
OPEN BETA – Appreciate all feedback, thank you - michaelsjoeberg
https://www.doolio.co/
======
stephenr
Why would I sign up for something that says literally nothing about what it
is?

~~~
gus_massa
If I'm guessing correctly, it's a page to create a list of your abilities,
something like a profile. (?????) I agree that it's very difficult to convince
someone of signing up almost without information.

